
A few billion lines of code later: static analysis to find bugs - Anon84
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3824
======
pvg
Dupe of recent post of original source:

[http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/2/69354-a-few-billion-
lin...](http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/2/69354-a-few-billion-lines-of-
code-later/fulltext)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1115406>

~~~
hvs
I thought so too, at first, but there is additional commentary at lambda-the-
ultimate.org.

